# Gsd size estimation



## Schwarzz

My gsd is 8 months old a homeless man gave it to me when he was 3 months old, i haven't seen him since, i got doubts about my dog's size because his mother( i haven't seen the male) was quite small for a gsd, but fortunately the puppy's paws are quite big
There's one more thing i think that his head is small in comparison with his body, what do you think guys ?


----------



## vomlittlehaus

Its difficult to ascertain his current size from the photos. At 8 months he still has a bit of growing to do. Early spay/neuter can inhibit proper growth (sex organs regulate growth). Bloodlines play a role in development. Working lines have a tendency to grow out at a slower rate than most American Show lines. American show lines have been bred to grow out fast, have their chest drop and mature faster, so they show better at a younger age. Therefore can be retired once a champion or grand champion. Working lines I find will not fully fill out until 3-4 yrs of age and on, preserving the integrity of their structure.


----------



## Jenny720

It really depends whether if he was neutered early and his own genetics - lines within the lines- the dogs bloodline. Handsome dog and his head fits his body. He may get a little taller and then start slowly filling out. Max late bloomer both and matured at 4 and neutered at two I noticed those tusk thick cheeks at 4 and body filled out his chest and also all the dots connected. The front door blew open the other day and he gave me a look and did not even try to run out - wow how far we have come. Luna I would say two and she also mentally matured early. Really nice to see them mature physically but mentally as well.


----------



## Orphan Heidi

Really cute dog. IMO not all shepherds have the bigger, broader masculine heads. Some have a slightly smaller head and those
females have a definite feminine look.
My rescue female GSD has the smaller, slimmer head and mask. If you want to know his mature weight and want to spend the money, Embark DNA guestimated my dog's mature weight within 2 lbs. Right on the mark.
I agree, your pup has large feet so he has some growing to do yet.


----------

